# Center Armrest??



## kirk1015 (Jan 9, 2012)

Just got my 2012 Bug on Saturday. 2.5 Platnium Grey with retro wheels. Since I got the lower end model, it didn't have a center armrest. Does anyone know if there is one I can order either aftermarket or from VW that I can install myself or am I pretty much stuck resting my arm on either my leg or the e-brake?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

try this thread:http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Arm-Rest-to-2012-Beetle-Launch-Edition-Turbo


----------

